# 2013 Libtech T Rice Pro HP 153 and 157



## kanny (Feb 5, 2011)

im an aus member here too, but i dont get it...so now you have THREE t-rice boards?


ps. did you happen to own a banana magic before?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeaahhh i don't get it, why do you have 2 boards the same and one a little shorter? and why did you post this? pretty sure everyone has seen the new t rice board, just a bit confused


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, a bit strange to post this. But maybe he is just excited that the season is about to start.

On a separate note: If the OP ever wants to diversify his quiver, I would be happy to take one of his 157s - not many of those around in Asia...


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey, some people buy pictures to hang on their wall that are in the $600-$700 price range. He just has an eye for fine art.....


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey should hang witht the dude that bought TWO Cygnus 1s....one to ride and one to hang on his wall.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's the anti-quiver. One flavor of ice cream all season long. I love my T Rice. Best board I've owned. But I like messing around on other boards, especially on those days where you have gone weeks without snow. T Rice just isn't playful enough.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

The 57 HP Trice and the 57 Trice pro ride very different. The shape/geometry are the same but the similarities pretty much end there. Different core, plastic and resin, not to mention one is fiberglass based and the other is basalt based. 
I have both build ups myself for a reason, I love the shape/geometry. I ride the pro when I want to be a hard-charging bastard. I ride the horse power when I want something a little more playfull. And if you don't understand why someone might want the same board in different lengths then you probably have bigger problems with your snowboarding than that.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

duh said:


> The 57 HP Trice and the 57 Trice pro ride very different. The shape/geometry are the same but the similarities pretty much end there. Different core, plastic and resin, not to mention one is fiberglass based and the other is basalt based.
> I have both build ups myself for a reason, I love the shape/geometry. I ride the pro when I want to be a hard-charging bastard. I ride the horse power when I want something a little more playfull. And if you don't understand why someone might want the same board in different lengths then you probably have bigger problems with your snowboarding than that.


well that was a useless response......

I have ridden the horsepower and regular and there is a minimal difference between the 2, the HP is more poppy and thats about it, hardly a big enough difference to warrant getting one of each. They do not ride "very" different, in fact they ride very similar.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> well that was a useless response......
> 
> I have ridden the horsepower and regular and there is a minimal difference between the 2, the HP is more poppy and thats about it, hardly a big enough difference to warrant getting one of each. They do not ride "very" different, in fact they ride very similar.


That's the neat thing about opinions, everyone has one.

By the way I have never gotten on to say one of your posts is useless (until now!!!) I am sorry you can't tell the difference between snowboards, that comes with experience and ability so at least there is hope for you. Comparing the HP Trice and the regular Trice is like comparing a Custom to a Custom X, similar but different.

Hating on someone else's choice of quiver shows only one thing about you- Haters Gonna Hate. I hope no one ever takes your advice seriously again as you are obviously oblivious.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

HAHAHA well done, you may want to re-read my posts, as there was no advice in there at all.

Haters gonna hate.....really??? You're that guy? Don't take it personally mate but your post was a dig at everyone who said "why". Now if you feel you are so good and such an experienced expert that you can pick up minimal differences between 2 boards then great props to you and i look forward to seeing you on T.V soon. I can't comment on the difference between burtons custom and cx cos i have not ridden either.

But i have owned the Trice HP and ridden the regular quite often as well, and in my inexperienced, un informed, totally noobie, retarded opinion they are not very different at all, and i mean minimal.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't take it personally "mate?" but my original post was an explanation of why someone would choose that board in both build ups for a quiver. My post was also based entirely on my personal experience having both build ups in my personal quiver, multiple sizes of both even.
And yes I do feel that I am experienced enough to tell the differences between how 2 boards ride, playing snowboards has paid my bills since 1989. I ride more boards in the course of a season from multiple brands than most people ride in a lifetime. And no you probably wont be seeing me on TV anytime soon, that ship sailed about 15 years ago. 

One question though, inquiring minds need to know. If you feel both build ups are basically the same ride then why did YOU buy the MORE EXPENSIVE one? 

p.s....


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i bought it because i was TOLD it had more pop, and was a livelier board. Then because my mate had the regular in the same size we would swap from time to time to actually see what the difference really was, hence my opinion. 

For what its worth i got rid of it anyway for a gnu riders choice, which i like better, but i guess that was probably the inexperience in me shining through, i mean hell i really have no idea about anything, I'm surprised i can actually use this computer.........

Ohh and the dig about you being awesome.....sarcasm, in case you were wondering


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, if that was aimed at me too, I stand behind my comment as well. I understand loving the board, and liking some fine tuned tweaking between them, but i'm always slightly surprised that you wouldn't want a greater variation by jumping to something in a different league.

Props to you for being an excellent rider, but you probably don't represent the masses, let alone even people who do 50+ days a year, that flat out get bored riding the same gear / like gear over and over. I find myself going from wanting a really stiff board, to later in the week, wanting a loose playful board, to then wishing I had a directional csmbered board to bomb with 3 days later.

All this from someone that admits the T Rice board is the best board I have ever ridden, and I've demoed close to 30 different boards.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

duh said:


> And yes I do feel that I am experienced enough to tell the differences between how 2 boards ride, playing snowboards has paid my bills since 1989.


Pretty sweet pissing match going on here, so I'll jump back in.

Keep in mind that all the questions on this post were directed at someone that has been riding for 4 years, renting up until last year, and now has 3 boards that are VERY similar. Everyone is being sarcastic and a little douchey (myself included) but nobody is really hating….just confused about why the OP chose this as his first post and why he has bought these boards.

Your arguments may hold water, but they are not relevant to the original post because your experience level is vastly different than the first time board owner that now has 3 TRices.


----------



## chr15ch3n (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi guys, sorry for disappearing for so long.


I got the T.rice pro a year ago, it's nice and fun to ride but however, it's a bit stiff. even though i haven't tried the Pro HP on snow yet (which will be soon cuz the season starts 9th/Jun here in aus), but just by playing with it, i think it's a bit more flexible. it's still stiff, but the feeling of flexibility is different to non HP version,

another reason of buying it is that on the review everyone said it's extremely fast... well T.Rice is fast enough for me, but just want the thrill... lol

and for the 153 HP, just wanna try out if it's easier to control and hope it can be more playful.

ofcourse, they r quite expensive here in aus... i bought both cuz one of my mates loves this board, and is willing to buy one off me after i choose to keep one of the HP (can't afford two actually)

anyways, once the season starts, i'll definitely report it to you guys ASAP.

** this is my first post cause i thought ppl might want to know the graphics of 2013, cuz it looks totally different in real life comparing to catalog. moreover, i dun hav much frds that i can share these with... anyways, no bad intention, just to share. I'm happy to answer any questions however i believe theres no change in construction nor material from last year.

Cheers everyone


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dude, you're all good. And you don't have to justify money. If you have it, spend it. I just was saying for your shorter board, you should try something different just to mix it up. If you like Libtech, the TRS is pretty fun.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

schmitty34 said:


> Hey should hang witht the dude that bought TWO Cygnus 1s....one to ride and one to hang on his wall.


That would be me...:laugh: I ended up getting a banana magic at the end of the year to add. I am back to buying guns and shooting now. I hope it is colder this year on the east coast fellas! I love the Cygnus but glad I got it for 450$ because I don't think it worth the price they ask but if you got the $$$ then do what makes you happy.

To the man with the Rice boards
If you want to buy 10 boards because you like the art and you have the $$ then do it.
I just wouldn't post it on here...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This is stupid. You bought too many of the same board. Slight differences is pointless. What does that really do for you? Nothing. If you want a more playful T.Rice get a TRS. If you want a more hard charging T.Rice, what a Billy Goat or something?

Spend your money wisely, diversify your quiver. And if you really just want it for the "art", go pay someone to make you a hi-res digital print. Probably cheaper than a deck.


----------

